# Build Your Own 400 sq. ft. Solar "Off the Grid" Cabin for $2,000



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

How tos of building your own little solar cabin for only $2,000...http://earthweareone.com/how-to-build-a-400-square-foot-solar-powered-off-grid-cabin-for-2000-2/


----------



## Ina (Jun 30, 2014)

Sea, We have decide that we have more physical work on this property than we are able provide. So we are planing to build a 500X500 sq. ft. One room, except for the bath / laundry room, A frame structure. We have some property that my father gave to my hubby, so no cost for that except $40.00 a year in taxes. Which will of course go up as does the structure.
It will cost us building materials, a few tools, and good  lunches with some ice cold beer at the end of the day.
My half brother, his son, and a couple of grandsons will build it for free.

 Michael and I decided that in 2017, after we sell this 5 acre plot that has a large pond on it. There is also 1984 four bedroom, two full baths, and double garage, 3000 sq. Ft. house. And then there is our old cabin, with add ons of three bedroom, one bath, and kitchen. Then their is a pink metal two story warehouse

That will make our lives much easier, it will put us back into the country, and it will give us a nice bit to put into saving, maybe do a little site seeing. So I say yes to building a small home with no interior walls.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds like a plan Ina! :cool2:


----------

